# Almost done



## rctoys (Dec 30, 2008)

I was doing somw googling the other night and I cannot believe I came across a forum on garages,,, how cool is that.. I wished I took more pics along the way but I didn't,, I just got er painted yesturday after a monthe of drywalling, sanding mudding etc, used a semi gloss paint and it looks just awesome. i added a deck to the rafters and have about 500 sq fett of storage up there,, I insulated all the walls and celings even the garage doors have an R 13 + the 1/4" blue styrofoam (1R) rated, that was my favorite part of it all. Well except for mabey my new furnace,, 100,000 BTU;s of kick butt heat,, takes about 5 minutes to warm the are up.. I must say I love it so far and I will post more pics as I finish it all up,,, again very cool forum!! Enjoy! 

View attachment IMG_0837.jpg


View attachment IMG_0838.jpg


View attachment IMG_0839.jpg


View attachment IMG_0840.jpg


View attachment IMG_0841.jpg


----------



## rctoys (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is one more pic  I see there is a 5 pic max

I also really like the Dodge sticker, I am getting a few more of these (other car s not all dodge.) my buddy cuts these for me 

View attachment IMG_0842.jpg


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 10, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum, looks like you got a nice shop well on its way*


----------



## adaliabarclay (May 26, 2009)

yeah its look just simply amazing to me , i really like your work


----------



## rando cammando (May 26, 2009)

I like your work bench design might have to jack it from ya. The sticker looks pretty cool there also


----------



## Animal (Jun 7, 2009)

I like that storage bin design. I have a similar one with coffe cans. But yours is able to carry bigger stuff. Nice.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks nice...  Simple and neat. I assume you finished it already... Please post more pics...


----------



## can-am-dan (Apr 15, 2010)

cool ....looks like a nice size garage...love your sticker ...big mopar fan myself


----------



## LnJsdad (May 18, 2010)

Good size shop, my only concern would be the drywall dust in all of the electric motors........


----------



## thomask (May 25, 2010)

Great job and thanks for posting.

Tell us about that rack you built for chargers? 

I had that same problem with drywall dust after my sunroom addition.  We just started at the far end of the place and worked back to a clean spot. (In the garage that would be the driveway, LOL)

Anything you can move easily outside you can take an air gun to attack dust. Inside you may use a very lightly dampened clean rag, a drying towel and a clean bucket of water, it worked fine. Be careful near anything electrical. That drywall dust is like baby powder on everything.


----------



## SlowRollin' (May 25, 2010)

Would like to see pics of the end product. What an great looking build.  I really like the light placement and clean way you single hole ran each wire through the ceiling; nice and clean.

Did you apply 3M spray adheasive to the garage door insulation inserts or just fit them in the slots?

Again, nice build.

T.


----------

